# My entry into the world of coffee brewing.



## Ceetee (Jul 24, 2016)

Well I dusted my coffee machine off that I bought ten years ago and only ever used for the filter coffee it makes, but recently got into using the porta filter for espresso and it is quite good, Carlton se100,















This is what the porta filter looks like and is a 51mm tamper fitting which is a awkward size for getting extra baskets for, I'm currently using a 2-4 cup basket and after a lot searching managed to source a 2 cup basket the correct size, single is just not available at all.

I bit the bullet and modded the handle to a naked one,









And it is working pretty damn well

The problem I can see for the future is the group head gasket being a weird moulded one I cannot find anybody that does spares for this machine, Carlton are a well known make, but not this one, it's a chinese made sold by curry's,

I't looks like this one which fits a few machines but without sizes I wouldn't buy one for fear of it being the wrong dimentions, mine is a 45mm shower plate, gasket is 40mm inner dia, reverse side is 57mm overall diam with a 50mm recess, so quite a complicated setup, as the shower plate holds it in the machine.







It looks similar to this.

At the moment everything is fine, but come the day of a breakdown which will render this to the bin, I'm enjoying the coffee journey and will upgrade to the sage coz I like the look and with a built in grinder.

Thats all for now folks.


----------

